# Adding fog lamps on an Eco?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

mine was part of the deal, its no problem at all


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

have fog lamps on my eco installed after purchase of car, there are plenty of pics / instructions on the board on how to do it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It was a term of mine with the dealer.


----------



## dreamsrpainful (Jun 8, 2011)

im a gm tech did em myself any questions pm me


----------



## zdave83 (Jul 5, 2011)

Didn't see fog lamps on the option list. Was it a special order?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

zdave83 said:


> Didn't see fog lamps on the option list. Was it a special order?


Dealer installed accessory for the eco.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes, dealer installed. They make the car look great and they really light up the road.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, the kit can be had for $150 from gmpartsdirect... It does say, though, that there is programming involved, that's not included... 

Somebody with a Tech2 have to turn on the fog light option or something? The standard $80 base charge for doing this?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

2009-11 CHEVY CRUZE BUMPER GRILL LED DRL FOG LAMP LIGHT | eBay

I am thinking of putting these on my cruze. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Yes, the kit can be had for $150 from gmpartsdirect... It does say, though, that there is programming involved, that's not included...
> 
> Somebody with a Tech2 have to turn on the fog light option or something? The standard $80 base charge for doing this?
> 
> ...


NO programmimg is needed....just put them in and turn them on!


----------



## zdave83 (Jul 5, 2011)

How much did it cost to have the fog lamps installed as a dealer installed option?

Is there a separate switch for the fog lamps?

Just curious, were there any other dealer-installed options besides the fog lamps that you really wanted?

Thanks - Dave


----------

